

New YC competitor: LaunchBox Digital - ALee
http://gigaom.com/2007/11/14/launchbox-digital-set-to-launch/
We can add Launchbox Digital to the mix along with TechStars and Y Europe.
======
henning
I don't trust a group of people where everyone looks like a slick businessman
with no technical background.

I bet I could bullshit the hell out of them and they wouldn't know it.

------
mattmaroon
I wonder at what point angels/vcs will get tired of this sort of thing. I feel
like each step down the ladder from Y Combinator becomes exponentially less
valuable.

I've often wondered if investors realize that in Tech Stars they're
essentially getting Y Combinator rejects. Not only that, but Y Combinator
rejects who don't mind living in BFE. Now this group will get Tech Stars
rejects. Doesn't seem like something I'd attend, were I an angel.

------
ALee
They're primarily based around the VA, DC, MD region. The management is
formerly AOL, Motley Fool, IAC,, etc.

